# How to limit bandwith for a particular mac address



## Gauravs90 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys

I have tp-link MR3020 3G wifi router. I was searching for the setting that allow me to control the bandwith but I couldn't find any. I want limit bandwith as my friends are hogging much bandwith which I need for my purpose and it slows down my internet very much.

This my routers web page

*www.tp-link.com/resources/simulator/TL-MR3020/index.htm


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

not possible unless there is a custom firmware with such a feature which i seriously doubt not to mention that installing custom firmware can kill your router or corrupt its many functions.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 3, 2012)

If that is your router's web page, I think you can control bandwith. Check Out Bandwith Control -> Rule Lists.
Add Rules and then give the IP range, Port Range. Create two seperate rule for both TCP and UDP. Check if that works.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 3, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> If that is your router's web page, I think you can control bandwith. Check Out Bandwith Control -> Rule Lists.
> Add Rules and then give the IP range, Port Range. Create two seperate rule for both TCP and UDP. Check if that works.



Yes this works...
I have to bind my computers mac address to a specific ip and then limit the bandwith for all other IPs


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2012)

missed the bandwidth control rules list tab because of no script.many modem/router now-a-days comes with bandwidth control(different from QoS in older models) & MR3020 also has this feature & should work as expected after binding IP to MAC address & applying bandwidth control rule.


----------

